# Venison Pastrami



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I made some pastrami from a small roast off of the hind quarter of a little buck I got this deer season. I actually made two of them. lol



The cure...this is enough for 5lbs of meat
5 tablespoons Tender Quick
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground paprika
1 teaspoon ground bay leaves
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

I mix the cure, rub onto the meat and shake off any excess..





I wrap it and let it cure...this batch cured for 5 days.
Then I soak in fresh water for a couple of hours...



Before smoking, I season it with a mixture of garlic, allspice, crushed juniper berries, onion powder, crushed bay leaves and mustard seeds...

Then put it on the smoker with a bit of hickory...





After smoking, I wrap in foil and fill the pouch with beef broth. It steams a bit and makes sure the pastrami is moist. 
I let this sit for at least 30 minutes...





I like it with spicy brown mustard, melted cheese and some twangy green tomato dill pickles. 






Thanks for checking out my venison pastrami Qview. :)
__________________


----------



## pignit (Feb 12, 2009)

_*That's Shweeeeeet!*_


----------



## bassman (Feb 12, 2009)

That looks great, Jeanie!  Someone else was asking about making pastrami from venison just yesterday.  Hope they see your post.


----------



## vlap (Feb 12, 2009)

Lordy I just got hungry!!!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 12, 2009)

That is beautiful pastrami. Jeanie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And as always enjoyed your presentation.


----------



## grothe (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice color..great strami Jeanie!!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks great.  Low fat too!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 12, 2009)

Great job Jeanie! And answered my cured venison question at the same time.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks folks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This is the same recipe I use for beef pastrami. It works great. :)


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 12, 2009)

cowgirl all i can say is....OMFG.......man that looks so good...i am a big fan of pastrami......


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I love pastrami too! This recipe works well on a beef brisket if ya don't have any venison on hand. :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeanie, All I can say is I am speechless.......


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Andy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  :)


----------



## beerguy (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats great!  I have a load of deer and needed a new project.  Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Beerguy!  BTW...great name.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 13, 2009)

cowgirl
Looks delicious, you never quite impressing us..... That is the type of meat to serve to those that say they do not like deer meat; tell them what they ate right after they compliment you on it !!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks great!!! Thanks for the q-view and the recipe!


----------



## alx (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the idea.Defrosting some at moment.Will use your recipe.


----------



## rejii (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey that looks good I'm going to try one this week


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Marty, BigBald, ALX and rejii! 
Marty, you are right, serve it to folks that think they do not like deer meat. It does surprise them.


----------



## big game cook (Feb 17, 2009)

once again looks great. i did this one too. i left mine on a bit long but though a lil dry had great flavor. round two soon after seeing this one again.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Big Game...good to see ya!


----------



## abelman (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeanie, you never fail to impress


----------



## rejii (Feb 23, 2009)

hey is tender quick just any meat tenderizer or is it spiced ?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Pete! 


Rejii...tenderquick contains cure and salt. It's premixed for easy use.
For dry curing you usually use 1 TBS of it Per pound of meat. :)


----------



## rejii (Feb 24, 2009)

ok thank you I 'm trying to decide on how to prepare  two hind quarters i have  and your pastrami looks great thought i might give it a try


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Good job Cowgirl. But I think I speak for everyone when I say, "could you PLEASE take a _little more pride_ in your presentations when showing us your latest creations?)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RELAX everyone, she knows Im kidding. Not to single anyone out, but I have to say that when cowgirl puts up a QVIEW, they are ALWAYS awesome. 

I never thought about making Venison Pastrami, but I cant wait now. Im gonna pencil it in along with the 100 other things I want to smoke. LOL


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice looking pastrami, Jeanie.


----------



## oleolson (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks Great!  I might have to try this sometime.  I've got a ton of deer meat in the freezer yet.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

lolol!!   I'll try to do better next time!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Thank you Dawn and Ole!
It's pretty tasty stuff...
Hope you give it a try Ole. :)


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful as always cowgirl.

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 24, 2009)

Could ya at least wait a couple of days between posts?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Love it as always


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks great as usual.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks Tasty, Gonna give it whirl


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks folks...
Good luck to you JerseyHunter, hope it turns out well for ya. :)


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 11, 2009)

It is like I am watching the food network, I expect Cowgirl to say, "thank you Judge, enjoy." Unbelievable. I sure want tastovision.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if a venison rump roast is the same cut of meat?  I want to make one of these this weekend but all I seem to have that might be close is labeled rump roast

Thanks


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 13, 2009)

You'll be fine using any cut from the hind leg. I've made venison pastrami before, just not with cowgirl's recipe.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Jersey is right...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Any good sized cut of venison especially from the hind quarter works great with this recipe.
The lean pieces benefit from the broth in the foil when letting the meat rest.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried, well almost tried some venison once.  My brother-in-law had a family member cooking some up.  Having never tasted it before I asked for him to bring me a slice.  I opened it, smelled a bit odd but the worst part was that it was fuzzy.  Had several hairs all over the top of it and that was a bit much.  I have no problem chopping up an animal, enjoy the art of cutting meats properly but when it is hairy after being cooked...


----------



## miwildbill (Jan 3, 2010)

well i just finished one hind quarter from a doe i shot yesterday. i have 2 of the roasts rubbed down as cowgirl did and i was wondering when its time to smoke what temp should i smoke at and to what internal temp?


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I did one a few weeks backs. 225 degrees in the smoker. I pulled mine at 155 degrees, set in foil with a bit of beef broth and let it rest for at least an hour. Hope you post some pics, would love to see them.


----------



## scrubbyrackbuck (Nov 3, 2010)

Being a begginer smoker, I have a couple of questions.. after you cure what do you wrap the pastramis in, and about how long in the smoker??

Man does that look good..Im looking forward to trying one of my own..Thanks


----------



## jonboat (Nov 15, 2010)

This just gave me extra incentive to get a deer or two this year!!!!  nice!!


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW I have GOTTA Try this !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokingranby (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never cured anything before.  During the curing process do I put the meat in the fridge or keep it at room temp?  I have heard of doing it both ways but with the length of the curing time I dont want the meat to spoil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2010)

Smokingranby said:


> I have never cured anything before.  During the curing process do I put the meat in the fridge or keep it at room temp?  I have heard of doing it both ways but with the length of the curing time I dont want the meat to spoil.




Smokingranby,

You gotta do your homework on that one.

You have to weigh your meat & cure exact, and use the right amount of cure with the right amount of meat, depending on which cure you use. Then you have to put it in the fridge at 34˚ to 39˚ for the right amount of time. Too much cure, you can get sick. Not enough cure, or not long enough in cure, the meat can spoil. This site has all kinds of info, you can find with a short search.

You can look at the various step by step links in my signature below too.

Then after you have a plan, post your plan, and let some of the veterans take a look at it, before you do it.

After a time or two, you'll be a veteran too.

Just don't do any curing, unless you know exactly what you're going to do. It could be dangerous. Don't be scared away from it. It's not really that hard, but you gotta do it right.

Bear


----------



## turn4fun (Nov 27, 2011)

I know I'm dredging up an old thread, but I'm finally trying this recipe out, got my cure going now in fact.  What are the proportions for the post cure seasoning ingredients?

Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Smokingranby said:


> I have never cured anything before.  During the curing process do I put the meat in the fridge or keep it at room temp?  I have heard of doing it both ways but with the length of the curing time I dont want the meat to spoil.


Definately keep chilled while curing! :)
 




Turn4fun said:


> I know I'm dredging up an old thread, but I'm finally trying this recipe out, got my cure going now in fact.  What are the proportions for the post cure seasoning ingredients?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I didn't see this sooner.... (deer season has kept me busy) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Before smoking, I season it with a mixture of  garlic, allspice, crushed juniper berries, onion powder, crushed bay leaves and mustard seeds...

Depending on how much meat I'm corning and smoking,

I use 2 cloves of garlic...minced

1 tsp of allspice

1 1/2 tsp crushed juniper berries

1 tsp onion powder

1 tsp crushed bay leaves

and 1 tsp of mustard seeds..

you can use more or less to suit your taste.

Good luck to ya! :)


----------



## turn4fun (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Cowgirl.  I actually finished my pastrami yesterday so I just experimented with the final rub proportions.  I omitted the juniper berries and bay leaves, and added coriander.  Here's what I ended up with :

2 Tbs course ground black pepper
1 Tbs ground coriander
1 tsp granulated garlic
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp mustard seeds
1/2 tsp ground allspice

I used the exact ingredients and proportions for the dry cure.  Cured for 7 days before smoking.  Smoked with cherry and hickory until it hit 140, then foiled and took it to 155 before pulling out to rest.  Rested still in the foil for 30 minutes and it came up to 160.  Came out AWESOME!  Perfect color and texture and classic pastrami flavor.  I will be doing this one again and again.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j244/Turn4fun/Image12042011213557.jpg


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Turn4fun said:


> Thanks for the recipe Cowgirl.  I actually finished my pastrami yesterday so I just experimented with the final rub proportions.  I omitted the juniper berries and bay leaves, and added coriander.  Here's what I ended up with :
> 
> 2 Tbs course ground black pepper
> 1 Tbs ground coriander
> ...


You're sure welcome, I love venison pastrami....... Your's  looks excellent!!


----------

